# Hunting > The Magazine >  How to get a stag this roar

## veitnamcam

This can be as easy or hard as you like.

 Find a spot of land where you can drive to a bush edge.
Before you get out of the truck give yourself a liberal coating of your girls most expensive perfume.
Head into the bush a couple of hundred yards and make a noise like a hind that is "up for it"
You want the wind right up your Arse scenting the whole area.
Sit back and wait and if you hear a roar for Christs sake don't roar back just keep making the horny hind sound .
When a stag comes in get up and walk off 20 yards and wait for him to follow.
In no time you will be back at the wagon and you can either slip a collar on and trot him home or lure him into the wagon with some green cereal .

This one really likes being scratched just above the tail like a dog.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

Haha :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Jokes aside has anyone ever used real scent and sat in a tree stand or something during the roar?

----------


## rogers.270

Riggor is a doozy

----------


## R93

Since when do fawns grow antlers? :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Lol, pics are deceiving.

Its not mine, mate lamped it of a dairy farm. With permission.

Id put it at 3 years old.
It weighed 56k minus skin head guts etc. Fat as fu:-P

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

56kgs Seriously? Your mate must be a big bloke.

----------


## veitnamcam

That's actually me, tho proped up with rigor its only standing about 2/3rds real hight.

I have been told Im big a few times  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

No need for a collar when you have hold of them like that VC.  Just slip your left hand back a bit, stick your middle finger where the sun doesn't shine and frog march the sucker.

----------


## Rushy

> Jokes aside has anyone ever used real scent and sat in a tree stand or something during the roar?


Toby I could always soak a towel in pee from a hind in heat and send it to you.

----------


## Toby

> Toby I could always soak a towel in pee from a hind in heat and send it to you.


Would you be able to put some in a bottle, also some pee from a stag?

----------


## BRADS

O bugger now I can see a knife mark on the guts....... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Would you be able to put some in a bottle, also some pee from a stag?


Piss off.  I'm not going anywhere near a stag's penis at this time of year.

----------


## baldbob

Well im taking cam this year so i shud be good to go.... come at me stags!!

----------


## Toby

> Piss off.  I'm not going anywhere near a stag's penis at this time of year.


When you shoot one rushy empty its bladder into a bottle  :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

Well im taking cam this year so i shud be good to go.... come at me stags!!

----------


## Neckshot

Its obviously the ciggie that bought that stag in!!! clearly it was hanging out for a drag :Slow:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Jokes aside has anyone ever used real scent and sat in a tree stand or something during the roar?


Try shooting a spiker and skinning the brown stained area around the pizzle, take plenty, and the pizzle and balls. Hang all this gear on your belt, or better still around your neck so the smell really gets into your system. This will eliminate your own scent and make it a lot easier to approach unsuspecting stags. The key is don't take it off until you have finished hunting for the roar, as removing it will allow some of your own scent to seep out and alert the stags you are hunting. You may want to refresh your smell with a new pizzle every week or so.
One thing you will need to ask yourself is, do you want to hunt stags, or do you want to asssociate with people? Because this method will ensure that your circle of associates will not allow you near them. Unless of course they are all weirdos. In which case you may be able to supply them with pizzles (at a price of course) from all the stags you have been slaying.

----------


## Rushy

I admire your dedication to the sport 7mmwsm but I think I will pass on that.  The sleeping bag would be a bit high after a week.

----------


## veitnamcam

It certainly seems to help once you have got one and carried. if the wind swirls on ya on the next one it doesn't seem to be much of an issue.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

> Try shooting a spiker and skinning the brown stained area around the pizzle, take plenty, and the pizzle and balls. Hang all this gear on your belt, or better still around your neck so the smell really gets into your system. This will eliminate your own scent and make it a lot easier to approach unsuspecting stags. The key is don't take it off until you have finished hunting for the roar, as removing it will allow some of your own scent to seep out and alert the stags you are hunting. You may want to refresh your smell with a new pizzle every week or so.
> One thing you will need to ask yourself is, do you want to hunt stags, or do you want to asssociate with people? Because this method will ensure that your circle of associates will not allow you near them. Unless of course they are all weirdos. In which case you may be able to supply them with pizzles (at a price of course) from all the stags you have been slaying.


Have you done it?

----------


## R93

If ya know a couple pregnant chicks Toby, get them to urinate over your favorite hunting jacket/top for around a week. Hang dry it, put it in a plastic bag until you need it and the staggys will be traversing mountains and both islands to get too you :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> If ya know a couple pregnant chicks Toby, get them to urinate over your favorite hunting jacket/top for around a week. Hang dry it, put it in a plastic bag until you need it and the staggys will be traversing mountains and both islands to get too you


Toby if you get around to giving this a go I would be interested to know the results (assuming of course that you can find a couple of pregnant chicks to be donors in the first place).  In fact if you do find some likely prospects then let me know and I will come down to Wairoa as I am keen to witness how you would go about broaching the subject.  "Er yeh gidday, I'm Toby.  How are ya?  You sheila's wanna take a piss on my jacket?  Not kinky or nothin its just that R93 said it would drive the stags nuts"

----------


## Toby

My sister is in labour as we speak. Have you tried R93? talking from experience?

----------


## BRADS

Shit you guys make a man laugh :Thumbsup: 
Toby mate your in hospital that will have a ward full of pregnant chicks somewhere :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Its just a piss take Tobs!!! No pun intended :Grin:  I am worried by your silence that you have already sorted a couple donors and ruining a perfectly good jacket :Grin: 

Scent shit is all a gimmick, for idiots that cant hunt and get sucked in to spending more money on shit they can fix themselves. Wearing a stags flap or scent killing your clothes would be as useful as a smoker trying to cover up the fact they smoke with cheap aftershave.
Just remember the basics and things will be fine. 
Some stags will be cagey and others would run up a busy Auckland street to get a piece of you. If you can keep *them* guessing your well ahead of the game.

----------


## SiB

Toby I do have this mental image of you having a sincere hand-holding quiet moment with your sister as you ask her to pee on your jacket, or even wear it in the birthing suite for you. Don't forget to mention, in passing that it has been scientifically proven, research has shown, statistical evidence favours this etc etc etc.

Please, please make sure someone else is filming this for our continued education (they should stand at a discrete and safe distance). The video tape will also help the surgeons decide which bits go where when 'sis' loses the plot somewhat and has an emotional moment, consequently ripping your head and and arms off. This of course will corrupt the jacket with your blood and gore, thus all your efforts will be wasted.

as the old guy in the Speights ad says; "good on yer mate"

----------


## Toby

I never even considered it sorry. I was almost thinking about it though.

----------


## SiB

your silence Toby makes me worry you're scurrying round those hospital corridors as we speak, 'she-wee' in hand, jacket in t'other. 

Do remember it's considered bad form to cut catheter lines and collect the bags. The nurses will find you . . . . . .

----------


## Rushy

> Its just a piss take Tobs!!! No pun intended I am worried by your silence that you have already sorted a couple donors and ruining a perfectly good jacket
> 
> Scent shit is all a gimmick, for idiots that cant hunt and get sucked in to spending more money on shit they can fix themselves. Wearing a stags flap or scent killing your clothes would be as useful as a smoker trying to cover up the fact they smoke with cheap aftershave.
> Just remember the basics and things will be fine. 
> Some stags will be cagey and others would run up a busy Auckland street to get a piece of you. If you can keep *them* guessing your well ahead of the game.


We could have milked this a little longer spoil sport.

----------


## Toby

Me walking around the corridors Hahaaha I am lucky to be seen walking to the shit house.

----------


## SiB

> I never even considered it sorry. I was almost thinking about it though.


We could hear it thundering up the alley-way of bright ideas that are incredibly entertaining to watch. 

Don't disappoint us!

----------


## R93

> We could have milked this a little longer spoil sport.


I know Rushy! I just got worried in case he was doing exactly what SiB said. He is usually quicker to answer. I didnt want to read on stuff or yahoo that Police are hunting some cunt called R93 for poor advice influencing a young fella and in turn stessing a heap of pregnant women by way of a hunting forum :Grin:

----------


## SiB

No walking necessary mate.

You could have tried from your bed - page a nurse, have them bring the preggers Moms to visit you. Simply have a commode chair by your bed for them as they sit to talk to you. Multi-tasking. Very liberated. The moms I'm sure would appreciate your sensitivity and kindness - you gain a multi-scented jacket. 

You may end up with enough to sell to either your friendly chinese herbalist or other hunters sucked in by the scent-story!

----------


## Toby

Here's a deal. You give me your jacket and I'll sort the piss.

----------


## Rushy

> I know Rushy! I just got worried in case he was doing exactly what SiB said. He is usually quicker to answer. I didnt want to read on stuff or yahoo that Police are hunting some cunt called R93 for poor advice influencing a young fella and in turn stessing a heap of pregnant women by way of a hunting forum


Ha ha ha ha.  I am cackling away to myself.  This thread has made my otherwise crap day somewhat better

----------


## Toby

> I know Rushy! I just got worried in case he was doing exactly what SiB said. He is usually quicker to answer. I didnt want to read on stuff or yahoo that Police are hunting some cunt called R93 for poor advice influencing a young fella and in turn stessing a heap of pregnant women by way of a hunting forum



Ahh poor misleaded R93, For the cops to hunt you they would first have to *catch* me and before you say "you're in hospital" atm I am disconnected from my pole and can run(*hobble*) away. Should They catch me, you're in the shit.

----------


## SiB

You don't need jackets Toby!

You can buy little spray bottles - bottle it and package it as "Toby's Secret Scent - _make that stag love you_". 

Trade Me here we come! - I can see little displays at every H&F store - and hunters having a squirt of their lucky 'aftershave' before stepping off into the bush.

----------


## Toby

> You don't need jackets Toby!
> 
> You can buy little spray bottles - bottle it and package it as "Toby's Secret Scent - _make that stag love you_". 
> 
> Trade Me here we come! - I can see little displays at every H&F store - and hunters having a squirt of their lucky 'aftershave' before stepping off into the bush.


Sounds like a plan. Business partners?

----------


## R93

So your saying you would roll on me? tsk! tsk! I will have too reconsider the LBFMs I would have sent too your room :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

LBFM's?

----------


## Rushy

> LBFM's?


If you are lucky Toby it will mean large blonde female masseuses

----------


## R93

> If you are lucky Toby it will mean large blonde female masseuses


Co'mon Rushy, you dated one? Or is that your point? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Hahaha just googled it. I dont know if its right but if it is you keep em

----------


## Rushy

> Co'mon Rushy, you dated one? Or is that your point?


I have woken up next to a number that I am sure I never even met so knowing their names was a challenge let alone their occupation.  Then again like many old soldiers, there were quite a few that I was absolutely certain about the profession of.

----------


## R93

Gotta love SE Asia eh, Rushy? :Thumbsup:   Every young red blooded kiwi male could do with the experience I reckon. :Grin:

----------


## R93

Toby, you honestly do not know what you are missing.

----------


## SiB

focus on getting that collecting jar around the wards and you'll be right mate  . . . .

----------


## Toby

Aids? HIV? Many other STI's

----------


## R93

> Aids? HIV? Many other STI's


None, if your smart :Wink:

----------


## SiB

I recall goats used to carry the human variant of syphylis - introduced as a 'control measure'. Not sure what you'd get off a hind. Angry stag? 

Stick to collecting pregnant-mothers-pee. I'm sure its much safer.

you could wear rubber gloves and a whole range of other latex products if contamination was an issue.

----------


## Toby

Stick to staying out of this thread to keep whats left of my sanity  :Grin:

----------


## R93

If ya get bored with the stags Toby ya can roar a new missus up. I roared my one out of the scrub 20 years ago. Only problem was I miss-fired and now I cant get rid of her :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Hahaha That could possibly become a famous quote one day if it isn't allready. I am thinking about roaring a job up first.

----------


## R93

> Hahaha That could possibly become a famous quote one day if it isn't allready. I am thinking about roaring a job up first.


Maybe. If my stunning wonderful wife reads it here or every hears me say it. I will definitely have to settle for any accolades, posthumously.

----------


## Rushy

> Gotta love SE Asia eh, Rushy?  Every young red blooded kiwi male could do with the experience I reckon.


Yep travel agents could make a killing on cherry trips to the strip at Sembawang.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I admire your dedication to the sport 7mmwsm but I think I will pass on that.  The sleeping bag would be a bit high after a week.


There is no way in hell that I would do that, but thought that toby might be gullible enough to give it a whirl. I do know guys who have tried tying a pizzle to their belt, but they usually get sick of the stink and realise that someone is taking the piss out of them before long.
I even dislike the smell of stag when when head skinning one. It has to be a reasonable animal before I will shoot a stag now. Wouldn't consider shooting one for meat from march to about october.

----------


## Toby

[QUOTE=7mmwsm;95361]thought that toby might be gullible enough to give it a whirl.

Thought wrong  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

[QUOTE=Toby;95362]


> thought that toby might be gullible enough to give it a whirl.
> 
> Thought wrong


But you where bloody close a mate :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

That I was.

----------


## veitnamcam

You guys have all been leading Toby astray.
Stags don't root pregnant hinds they root ovulating ones.

Just go to the pub and pick up a chick. Any one. They get horny when ovulating so you won't even have to ask cos chances are she is.

That's how we end up with so many solo mums  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> You guys have all been leading Toby astray.
> Stags don't root pregnant hinds they root ovulating ones.
> 
> Just go to the pub and pick up a chick. Any one. They get horny when ovulating so you won't even have to ask cos chances are she is.
> 
> That's how we end up with so many solo mums 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


yea having four boys you can tell i have a degree in picking when shes in heat!!!! so i tend to stay away from the strays as they seem to be in heat all the time :Cool:

----------


## 7mmwsm

[QUOTE=Toby;95362]


> thought that toby might be gullible enough to give it a whirl.
> 
> Thought wrong


Yeah I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.

----------


## baldbob

The roar is ridiculous!!!

Grown men running round the bush making deer mating calls.... in society wed be commited lol

----------


## 7mmwsm

> The roar is ridiculous!!!
> 
> Grown men running round the bush making deer mating calls.... in society wed be commited lol


Sounds better than spending all day on a boat acting like semen!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Sounds better than spending all day on a boat acting like semen!!!


Great come back 7mmwsm

----------


## Spanners

This one will be ready for a whistle to call it over and throw in the back of the truck

----------


## Rushy

Yep and they grow up to be a right royal pain in the arse.  Mohawk660 came out to sight in his rifle yesterday and I ended up having to backhand a hand reared hind that was looking to establish dominance.

----------


## R93

If he is anything like me ya can hardly blame her.
I've started bellowing at random and piddling on myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=R93;98036]I've started bellowing at random and piddling on myself.QUOTE]

That could get you committed in Auckland

----------


## R93

I thought I would fit straight in tbh.
If I start thrashing flower beds and shrubs I will commit myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Wirehunt

> I've started bellowing at random and piddling on myself.


And this is different from your normal behaviour how?

----------


## SiB

just put a rubber band around the end of it, and no more dribbles. Who needs a urologist when we've got H&S forum - we'll cure all your ills . . . . . . oh. oh I thought you meant . . . . .

----------


## R93

> And this is different from your normal behaviour how?


C'mon WH you know it's just seasonal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## R93

> just put a rubber band around the end of it, and no more dribbles. Who needs a urologist when we've got H&S forum - we'll cure all your ills . . . . . . oh. oh I thought you meant . . . . .


Rubber band is sorted SiB. Now what do I do about this stain running along my guts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Just have a shower Dave :Grin:  one pre roar and one post roar and you should be sweet for the year?

----------


## R93

Cool, so no change in my usual hygiene regime then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## SiB

[QUOTE=R93;98201]Rubber band is sorted SiB. Now what do I do about this stain running along my guts?=QUOTE]

just rub some talcum powder on it mate.

----------


## veitnamcam

This was a classic thread..... miss ya Tobes.

----------


## Dynastar27

awesome thread @veitnamcam

----------


## BRADS

> This was a classic thread..... miss ya Tobes.


Thanks for the laugh Vc, 
I clearly remember the txt from him about that, asking if I'd ever tried it and did it work
 I wish I still had that phone for the screen shot alone. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

if ya going to try it you have to wear the high heals and mini skirt to go with the purfume  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> This was a classic thread..... miss ya Tobes.


Yes mate i do too. Thanks for the laugh  :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

i never met toby but reading some of posts gave me a bit of a laugh and a few pms   :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

@BRADS
Not sure how to link things sorry.
This should get you there I hope.

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS
> Not sure how to link things sorry.
> This should get you there I hope.


Made my evening cheers 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Has it really been eight years since we were swapping this banter with the young fellah?  He certainly had a profound impact on my life.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Has it really been eight years since we were swapping this banter with the young fellah?  He certainly had a profound impact on my life.


Yup.

----------


## BRADS

> Has it really been eight years since we were swapping this banter with the young fellah?  He certainly had a profound impact on my life.


All the more reason to get together in October Rushy 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> All the more reason to get together in October Rushy 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Yep.  As long as we get this bloody outbreak under control, I will be down there twice in October

----------

